# أنا مش مجنون ولا مستغل



## madera77 (6 أبريل 2009)

انا عارف إن كل اللى هايقر الموضوع ده هايقول إنى يا إما مجنون يا إما مستغل أو يمكن يقول عليا باستهبل .. مش مهم
الموضوع باختصار
أنا مسلم ..  عايز ابقى مسيحى
ليه؟
مش إيمان بالمسيحية .. انا مادرستهاش أصلا ولا اعرف عنها كتير عشان ابقى مؤمن ومخلص والكلام ده كله. بمنتهى البساطة أنا طهقت من المجتمع إللى حواليا .. عاشرت ناس مسيحين .. مجتمعهم مختلف .. تماما .. تماما
وعشان ماحدش يتحامل ضدى .. انا مش بانقض المجتمع المسلم .. انا طهقت من اللى حواليا
باختصار جدا برضه ومش تبرير للموقف أوى يعنى وإن كان مش بنسبة كبير أوى
انا باحب واحدة مسيحية من 7 سنين .. وجربت كل حاجة .. واتجوزت وطلقت وخلفت ... ماحدش ينفعنى غيرها ومقتنع بيها تماما من هنا لحد السما ..عايز اتجوزها واعيش فى وسط أهلها حتى لو وصل الأمر لتغيير الديانة 

انا مش عارف أى حاجة عن الموضوع .. عايز حد بهدوء كده حد يشرحلى أبعاد الموقف إيه
لو غيرت الديانة .. إزاى .. فين .. إمتى
انا كل اللى اعرفه عن المسيحية من كتير واعرف إنها طوائف كتير وفيه طوائف ماينفعش كمان تتجوز من طوائف تانية يعنى لازم اتوجه للكنيسة بالظبط تبع الطائفة اللى انا عايز اتجوز منهم

وعايز اعرف ايه اللى هايحصل لأوراقى ومعاملاتى؟
واسمى هايتغير ولا لأ؟
وهاتعامل إزاى؟
وهاعيش فين وإزاى؟
وهاشتغل إيه وإزاى؟
وفيه تدخل أمنى ولا لأ؟
ولو فيه أعمل ايه؟

انا باسأل الاسئلة دى كلها لأنى عارف إن كل شئ حواليا هايتغير ومش عارف أى حاجة عن كل القصص دى

عايز حد يفهمهانى بهدوء عشان ابقى مدرك انا باعمل ايه
وبالنسبة للإيمان بالمسيحية .. انا ما بحبش حد يستخف بعقلى ولا باستخف بعقل حد .. لو قلت إنى حبيت المسيحية وشوفت فلان وعلان وقريت مش عارف ايه وسمعت ايه وناس شككونى فى الإسلام .. أبقى كداب رسمى .. إنما لما تبقى حياتى منتظمة على الوضع الجديد هابتدى ادرس واحدة واحدة وافهم اللى المفروض أفهمه كله .. وعشان ابقى صريح جدا .. مش من باب اقتناعى بالمسيحة .. لأ .. لأنى اختارت ده منهج حياتى فلازم أفهمه وأعيشه .. متهيألى ده كده اختيار بالعقل .. وعدل
يعنى انا واخد موضوع تغيير الديانة كوسيلة لبداية حياة جديدة مش لا حبا فى المسيحية ولا تمجيدا فى شخص ولا اى شئ خالص انا قلت إنى ماعرفش حاجة عن المسيحية كتير

انا كنت صريح لأقصى درجة واتمنى شخص بيفهم يرد عليا بصراحة
والى ناوى يرد عليا ويقولى الدين مش وسيلة عشان تتجوز ولا عشان تسافر ولا اى حاجة من دى هارد عليه بمنتهى الهودء وأقوله إذا ماكنش الدين وسيلة للحياة .. يبقى وسيلة لإيه؟
وفيه كلام بين السطور عارف إن فيه ناس هاتفهمنى .. وهما دول اللى باتمنى يجاوبونى
وانا مابحبش المشاكل
شاكر ليكو


----------



## enass (6 أبريل 2009)

*يعني يا اخي مش عارفة شو بدي اقلك
بس شو الفايدة انك تخسر اهلك عشان واحدة!!

ممكن تخسر اهلك عشان ايمانك وتمسك بدين معين اه
بس تغير دينك عشان انسانة ومش عشان المسيح ... يعني هاد الاشي برجعلك
بس انا شخصيا ما بجشع عليه*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2009)

الأيمان بالمسيح قائم على الخلاص
أذا كانت عندك أهداف أخرى غير الخلاص, فالمسيحية ليست لك يا أخي..

راجع نفسك و راجع أهدافك.. و حاول تشوف لو كان لها بأي علاقة روحانية مع الله..

لا تتوقع المساعدة من أحد إذا كان هدفك هو فقط الهجرة أو الزواج بأخت مسيحية.. لكن ستلقى كل المساعدة اذا كان هدفك التعرف أكثر في المسيحية لضمان خلاص نفسك..


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أبريل 2009)

> إذا ماكنش الدين وسيلة للحياة .. يبقى وسيلة لإيه؟


 
وسيلة للحياة الابدية في السماء مش حياة وقتية على الارض

بص يا اخي لو انت عاوز تبقى مسيحي علشان تتجوز اللي بتحبها من 7 سنين 

فيبقى مسيحيتك مش صح و ايمانك بالرب يسوع مبني غلط في غلط

ومعتقدش في اي اب كاهن من اي كنيسة او اي طائفة هايرضى يعمدك كدا من غير ايمان وحب للرب يسوع مش للبنت اللي بتحبها

نصيحة لازم قبل ما تحبها تحب اللي فداها بدمة على الصليب تحب الهها يسوع المسيح وتؤمن بية


----------



## madera77 (6 أبريل 2009)

يا حماعة انا متشكر جدا على النصيحة

بس يظهر يا إما إنى كنت منفعل ماعرفتش أوصل اللى جوايا
يا إما اللى انا عايزه يرد عليا ماقراش الموضوع
يا إما اللى رد عليا ماقراش جملة (انا مش باحب استخف بعقل حد ولا حد يستخف بعقلى)

يعنى ايه لازم يكون لى هدف للخلاص مش للدنيا .. يعنى اعتنق المسيحية للخلاص فى الآخرة والإسلام أو اليهودية عشان اعيش فى الأرض؟؟ ما تقولولى كلام يتعقل يا عم
بص انا مش داخل أناقش الموضوع ده ..  اقرا كلامى تانى لوسمحت هاتلاقى مكتوب فيه إنى ناوى أدرس المسيحية بمجرد ما استقر .. بس برضه مش ده اللى انا باسأل عليه

لو سمحتم .. افترضوا إنى آمنت للخلاص مش للحياة الدنيوية .. وإنى حبيت المسيح برغم إنى مابكرهوش أصلا .. وبفرض كل اللى هاتقولوه كمان .. هايجيى يوم هانوصل للأسئلة بتاعتى

ممكن اعرف الرد على اسئلتى .. انا اللى هارتب حياتى اللى جاية دى ومن حقى أعرف كل شئ فيها هايحصل إزاى .. بالعكس ده لازم اعرفه الأول وبعدين بناءا على حرية الأديان أقرر إن كنت هاعتنق الديانة دى وارتضى كل اللى يجرالى بسببها ولا لأ ... يمكن انا جبان يا أخى وما أقدرش .. مايبقاش اعتناقى للدين تدبيسة .. وافضل متعذب بسبب إيمان خايف أظهره ونفاق مجتمع انا افصلت عنه .. ولا ايه؟ .. المفروض الدين يساعد مش يعقد الأمور .. ده لو انا كنت فاهم نظرتى للأدين السماوية صح .. مش الأديان جت عشان تنظم حياة البشر ولا جت عشان تتشرط عليهم يا تأمنوا الأول بالعقيدة وبعدين نقولكوا ايه اللى يحصلكوا يا ماناش دعوة بيكوا أولعوا؟؟

ما تخليك واد حرك كده ولماح يا روك .. ده أخوك عقله يوزن بلد
متشكر للرد يا جماعة وفعلا منتظر حد يديلى حتى نص إشارة وانا هافهم


----------



## anosh (6 أبريل 2009)

*اولا : اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك فى المسيح 
ثانيا  : و بدون اى انفعال زائد منك يا اخى الفاضل 
ممكن نتكلم و تنتناقش بهدوء انت عايز رد مباشر و صريح و حل فى ثانيه الدنيا اتخلقت فى 6 ايام 
انا حاولت افهم كلامك و فهمت من كلامك ( طهقت من اللى حواليا )  انك مش راضى على ظروف حياتك المحيطه بيك ولا عن حياتك اصلا و انك تزوجت و طلقت دون اى جدوى .
بس انا عايزه اسالك سؤال نفترض انك اصبحت مسيحى و تمت خطوبتك على هذه الفتاة التى تحبها و حصلت مشاكل كثيرة و انتهت بالانفصال هل سوف تعود لديانتك مره اخرى  ام ماااااااااااااااااااااااذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## ponponayah (6 أبريل 2009)

انا بس عاوزة اقولك على حاجة ودى فعلا بجد مش بهزار
انت متخيل ان انت لو روحت تقول لاى اب كاهن ان انت جى علشان واحدة 
متخيل انو هيرحب بيك ويقولك اهلا لا طبعا 
ان مكنونتش مدعو من فوق مش هتقدر تدخل المسيحية 
ان مكنش يسوع هو اللى جايبك مش هتقدر تبقى مسيحى 
وهقولك على حاجة بس ياريت مش تزعل منى 
فكر كويس اووووووووووووى 
وصلى لربنا وشوف هيقولك اية
لان انت جى علشان واحدة مش علشان ربنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 أبريل 2009)

وعايز اعرف ايه اللى هايحصل لأوراقى ومعاملاتى؟
لو في مصر اعلنت اعتناقك للمسيحية هايحصلك حاجة من الاتنين يا هيحيلوك ويدوك فرصة ترجع عن قرارك يا اما دمك هايبقى حلال و يموتوك في نص الشارع وقدام الناس كلها وهايعملوا فرح كمان 

واسمى هايتغير ولا لأ؟
طبعا لو اسمك مسلم زي محمد او محمود او احمد وغيرة من اسماء مسلمة هايتغير ودا المفروض يبقى نابع من جواك انك عاوز تغير اسمك لاسم مسيحي على اسم قديس 

وهاتعامل إزاى؟
لو في مصر او اي بلد عربية بلاش اقلك لتزعل افهمها لوحدك

وهاعيش فين وإزاى؟
في مصر مش هاتعيش اصلا

وهاشتغل إيه وإزاى؟
برضة لو في مصر لا هتشتغل ولا هتعيش اصلآ لكن في اوروبا هتعيش وتشتغل

وفيه تدخل أمنى ولا لأ؟
طبعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا واطمن خالص هيبقى ضدك 

ولو فيه أعمل ايه؟
هما اللي هايعملوا 

بس يا اخي لو انت هتؤمن بالمسيحية علشان يسوع والخلاص يوم الدينونة مش هايهمك كل دا ولا هاتفكر في دا كلة هايبقى كل فكرك عشرتك مع المسيح وتعيش معاة على طول وبس

لكن علشان انت عايز تبقى مسيحي علشان تتجوز بنت مسيحية مش هاينفع ولا هاتقدر تستمر ولا هتقدر تقف قدام العذابات اللي هتقبلك مقابل تركك الاسلام


----------



## Strident (6 أبريل 2009)

انت للأسف متأثر جداً بفكر أن الإسلام دين و دنيا، و إن الدين يسر لا عسر و الكثير من الأقكار الخاطئة من دين بشري كالإسلام...

الإسلام بس هو اللي جه عشان ينظم الحياة (بعيد عن انه كلكعها أكتر مش نظمها)...
أما المسيحية فهي ليست كذلك: الله جاء و أعطانا الخلاص...و لا يمكن ان تأخذه دون أن تؤمن...
و لا انت فاكر كل الأديان زي الإسلام، شوية شرائع و قوانين و خلاص؟

و عشان نريحك: في مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية الذي يتحول للمسيحية ليلته كوبيا و هاتشوف اضطهادات و مضايقات لا تتخيلها...و لا يحتملها إلا فقط من وضع حياته عنه لأجل المسيح...

و لنشكر الله يا إخوتي ان هذا هو الحال، لكي يدخل المسيحية فقط أولئك الذين يحبون المسيح فعلاً...


----------



## madera77 (7 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *اولا : اهلا بيك وسط اخواتك فى المسيح
> ثانيا  : و بدون اى انفعال زائد منك يا اخى الفاضل
> ممكن نتكلم و تنتناقش بهدوء انت عايز رد مباشر و صريح و حل فى ثانيه الدنيا اتخلقت فى 6 ايام
> انا حاولت افهم كلامك و فهمت من كلامك ( طهقت من اللى حواليا )  انك مش راضى على ظروف حياتك المحيطه بيك ولا عن حياتك اصلا و انك تزوجت و طلقت دون اى جدوى .
> بس انا عايزه اسالك سؤال نفترض انك اصبحت مسيحى و تمت خطوبتك على هذه الفتاة التى تحبها و حصلت مشاكل كثيرة و انتهت بالانفصال هل سوف تعود لديانتك مره اخرى  ام ماااااااااااااااااااااااذا تفعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



لا طبعا .. انا فعلا يظهر كل كلامى مش واضح
يا أخ أو أخت أنوش .. 
أولا طبعا أنا آسف إنى مش عارف أحدد لأن الاسم  مش مفهوم بالنسبة
ثانيا: أكيد مش هارجع طبعا وده لسبب .. واعتقد إنه سبب مقنع .. انا قلت عايز أغير المجتمع
قصدى بالكلام ده: الناس اللى حواليا - اصحابى - شغلى - معارفى - مستويات الثقافة المحيطة - فرص التعارف بالناس نفسها .. كل حاجة .. متهيألى واضح انا قصدى إيه .. حياة كلها
وثوانى بس عشان ماحدش يقول إنى بامجد فى المجتمع المسيحى أو باحط من شأن المجتمع الإسلامى .. إطلاقا .. انا فاهم كويس إن العكس موجود فى الاتنين

إنما الناس اللى عايز أعيش فى وسطهم إللى هما أهل البينت دى .. من النوعية دى إللى انا حبيت المجتمع بتاعهم .. وما اعدقدش إنى لو خطبت بنتهم زى ما انت بتقول وهما عارفين حكاية تغيير الديانة ما اعتقدش إنهم هايرمونى بره المجتمع أو هايقطعوا صلتهم بيا .. ويتسببوا فى رجوعى

لأانى برضه ما اعتقدش إنى هارجع إلا لو المجتمع نفسه إللى انا داخل فيه .. هو اللى رفضنى وفى نفس الوقت ما لاقيتش الوقت اللى الحق أدرس فيه عشان يبقى عندى إيمان دينى يعينى على التحمل

هو مش كل عقيدة بتبتدى فى الأول ضعيفة وتقوى مع الوقت .. ولا الناس بتتولد قديسين وأنبياء؟

انا كل اللى طلبته فرصه للحياة فى مكان ممهد للعقيدة الجديدة ووقت لبنى العقيدة

يا جماعة انا يمكن أول مرة تقابلوا حد زيى .. انا عايز أغير الديانة وما يتبعها من متعلقات دنيوية .. بالعقل الأول .. بتهيئة الظروف المحيطة .. وبعدين بالدراسة وبالراحة وبالاقتناع .. أقل شئ عشان حتى لو ما اتجوزتش البنت اللى انا اقصدها .. مايبقاش كل شئ حواليا محبط .. بالعكس انا عايز اشوف الدنيا منورة شوية

دا تقريبا مافيش حد بيبقى مدرك اللى هو بيعمله زى كده
انا ماعنديش كلام تانى ممكن اقوله يوصل اللى انا اقصده
لازم يكون وصل

على فكرة انا كان ممكن اطلب طلبى ده بشكل تانى .. بس كان هاتبقى طريقة وقحة .. وكانت هاتترفض .. عشان ما يبقاش كلامى مثير لقيل وقال وحاجات مافيش داعى لنشرها على المنتديات
بس انا مش غبى
وماباكلمش ناس أغبيا
وانا عارف خطورة اللى باقوله
خلاص .. مافيش كلام تانى


----------



## madera77 (7 أبريل 2009)

آسف .. نسيت
اللى عايز يراسلنى .. انا هافتح المراسلات .. يضيفنى عنده ويبعتلى
الأخوة روك وأنوش وفراشة مسيحية .. انا هاضيفك فى قائمة مراسلاتى .. عايز ابعتلكم
بس عايز اعرف حاجة الأول
هى الرسائل لو بعتها للأعضاء .. تبتبقى ظاهرة فى الملف الشخصى للناس كلها ولا فيه مراسلات خاصة؟
وشاكر ليكو تانى مرة


----------



## madera77 (7 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة فيه حد من إدارة المنتدى بعت لى رسالة خاصة ومش عارف أرد عليه .. ومش مشارك فى الردود .. إزاى ابعت رسالة خاصة لعضو؟


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز
سلام الرب يكون معك
لقد اوفوا زملائي الرد
ااما بالنسبة للرسائل
لا احد يراها
سوي
المرسل والمستقبل
اما عن خاصية الرسائل

 لا تستطيع الكتابة؟ لا توجد عندك خاصية الرسائل الخاصة و التوقيع؟ ادخل هنا للحل​


----------



## Strident (7 أبريل 2009)

madera77 قال:


> لأانى برضه ما اعتقدش إنى هارجع إلا لو المجتمع نفسه إللى انا داخل فيه .. هو اللى رفضنى وفى نفس الوقت ما لاقيتش الوقت اللى الحق أدرس فيه عشان يبقى عندى إيمان دينى يعينى على التحمل



طب و لو اتجوزتها و قبلوك، لكن المجتمع اضطهدك (و ده هايحصل) و كفروك في عيشتك...هاتعمل ايه؟



madera77 قال:


> هو مش كل عقيدة بتبتدى فى الأول ضعيفة وتقوى مع الوقت .. ولا الناس بتتولد قديسين وأنبياء؟
> انا كل اللى طلبته فرصه للحياة فى مكان ممهد للعقيدة الجديدة ووقت لبنى العقيدة


إلا المسيحية...المسيحية قرار مصيري، و لكي تدخلها عليك أن تكون مدركاً تماماً ما هي، و متخذ قرارك دون أن ترجع فيه مهما حصل...
كما قلت لك: ليست كالإسلام مجرد شرائع و طقوس و تلاوة كلام...
المسيحية هي أن تدرك ما فعل المسيح لأجلك، و النعمة العظيمة التي أعطاها لك بموته عنك، و لذلك تحيا كل حيانك من أجله شاكراً له...




madera77 قال:


> يا جماعة انا يمكن أول مرة تقابلوا حد زيى .. انا عايز أغير الديانة وما يتبعها من متعلقات دنيوية .. بالعقل الأول .. بتهيئة الظروف المحيطة .. وبعدين بالدراسة وبالراحة وبالاقتناع .. أقل شئ عشان حتى لو ما اتجوزتش البنت اللى انا اقصدها .. مايبقاش كل شئ حواليا محبط .. بالعكس انا عايز اشوف الدنيا منورة شوية


المشكلة أن المسيحية لا تهتم إطلاقاً بالمتعلقات الدنيوية..بل كل شيء فيها هدفه الحياة الأبدية...
ثم ماذا لو لم تفهم و لم تقتنع بالمسيحية بعد دخولك؟




madera77 قال:


> على فكرة انا كان ممكن اطلب طلبى ده بشكل تانى .. بس كان هاتبقى طريقة وقحة .. وكانت هاتترفض .. عشان ما يبقاش كلامى مثير لقيل وقال وحاجات مافيش داعى لنشرها على المنتديات
> بس انا مش غبى
> وماباكلمش ناس أغبيا
> وانا عارف خطورة اللى باقوله
> خلاص .. مافيش كلام تانى


أنا ماعرفش تقصد ايه، لكننا لا نعاملك كعدو و لا نرتاب فيك...
بل بالعكس قلبنا عليك و خايفين انك تخش المسيحية و انت مش ثابت...تقابل باضطهادات رهيبة من المسلمين، و لا تفوز بالخلاص لأنك داخل المسيحية لهدف غير المسيح...و لن تثبت فيها بدونه...
أنت لا تتخيل مدى العنف الذي يمارسونه ضد من يعتنقون المسيحية!
فهل أنت مستعد لذلك؟


----------



## anosh (7 أبريل 2009)

*( هو مش كل عقيدة بتبتدى فى الأول ضعيفة وتقوى مع الوقت .. ولا الناس بتتولد قديسين وأنبياء؟ )*​
*سامحنى اخى انت ولا الدين المسيحى هو اللى شاغل فكرك و لا الدين الاسلامى 
انت اللى شاغل عقلك ازاى توصل للى انت عايزه باى طريقه و فى اسرع وقت 
كأنك لم تدرك خطورة الموضوع و الوقت الذى تحتاجه اللى ان تغير كل شئ بالشكل الذى تريده 

انت شايف نفسك انك عارف انت عايز ايه بالظبط بس انا عايزه اقولك حاجه 
انت شايف هدفك البنت ديه بس حتى لو انت زى مابتقول عايز تغير كل ماحولك من ظروفك
لانك بصراحه مش قادر تفهم انك لماتغير دينك مش هايكون ليك مكان قى بلدك لو حد عرف الا قبرك
و لا هايكون سهل انك تعيش حياتك بسهوله و طبيعيه زى دلوقتى انت مندفع وراء هدفك

سامحنى انت عايز تغير و تعتنق دين جديد يمنحك حياة جديده عارف يعنى ايه دين 
يعنى حياتك ... ابديتك او اخرتك يعنى علاقتك بالخالق القدوس علاقتك بخالق السماء و الارض 

اخى الفاضل اين انت من الله هل تبحث عنه ام عن نعمه و عطاياه التى تتمتع بها على الارض
هل تموت شهيدا للمسيح اذا علم احد بمسيحيتك دون ان تتزوج من هذه الفتاة 
ام انك تريد هذه الفتاة ولا تريد الله

اخى الفاضل زى ما انت قولت ان  كل عقيدة بتبتدى فى الأول ضعيفة وتقوى مع الوقت و لكن
لازم يكون جواك شعاع من النور و لو بسيط 
لازم يكون جواك بذره ولو صغيره و انت عايز تنميها علشان تكبر بذرة الايمان جواك  

لكن سامحنى انا شايفه اندفاعك ده من كلامك وسط السطور و رغبتك الشديده فى انك تنجز بسرعه و تدعك المصباح السحرى و تلاقى نفسك غيرت دينك و حياتك و اتجوزت و عايش فى سلام 
و ديه مش حياتنا ديه مش الحقيقه اللى هاتعشها حتى لو غيرت دينك

اى حد مسيحى عايز يكون مسلم له مطلق الحريه و ايضا اى حد مسلم عايز يكون مسيحى له ايضا مطلق الحريه 
و لكن لابد ان يكون عن اقتناع بالدين الذى يريد ان يدخل فيه جديدا و ليس لحل مشاكله او هروبا منها 

اخى الفاضل فكر جيدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
لانى بصراحه لا انا و لا اخواتى من الذين شاركوك موضوعك شايفين ان جواك اى بذره ايمان تقدر تسقيها و تكبر جواك

ربنااااااااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك و ينور حياتك و طريقك
و يرشدك للصالح و لو حسيت فعلا انك فى يوم من الايام تريد التعمق فى المسيحيه هاتلاقينا جنبك 

سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظك من كل شر
و بركة ام النور العدراء مريم تكون معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااك
*​


----------



## anosh (7 أبريل 2009)

*اخى johnnie وضح لك كل شئ كنت اريدك ان تعرفه *​ 
*فان المسيحيه حياة ......... معايشه لتعاليم الانجيل *
*و كل انسان مسيحى عايش و هو شايل على كتافه صليب *​ 
*لكن كل المسيحين شايلين صليب وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد و هو الاضطهاد *
*اضطهادنا باستمرار و سلب حقوقنا فى كل شئ*​ 
*فهل تستطيع ان تعيش مسيحى و تحمل صليبك معنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2009)

*سلام و نعمة رب المجد معاك اخويا *
*طبعا اخواتى ردوا و كفوا اوى معاك *
*بس انا عايزة اسالك سؤال *
*انت ليه ماتتجوزهاش و انت زى ما انت مسلم ....... اكمن دى حاجة مشروعة و مرحب بيها جدا عندكم *
*ليه عايز تمشى الطريق الاصعب و تبقى مسيحى ..اكمن عندك الطريق الاسهل و اللى هتلاقى 1000 واحد من مجتمعك فرحان بيه *

*ايه ....ززالمشكله فى حبيبتك ولا ايه .؟؟؟؟؟؟.. هى مش عايزة تبقى مسلمة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! *
*طب مافكرتش فى الموضوع ده ...... ازاى تبقى واحدة بنت ممكن تغير راجل فى اكبر حاجة و انه يسيب ديانته علشانها*

*بص يا بنى من الاخر لا دخولك المسيحية هيزودنا حاجة و لاعدم خروجك هينقصنا *
*و الدين عمره ما كان وسيلة للتمتع بامور دنياوية*

*احنا مش دين بيحسبها بالعدد *
*روح اعمل اللى يريحك ربنا يهديك *
*بس خلى بالك مجرد التفكير انك تبقى مسيحى دى مش حاجة سهلة .......الدنيا مش بمبة *
*ربنا يساعدك لطريق الحق*​


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

madera77 قال:


> *أنا مسلم .. عايز ابقى مسيحي ...... ليه؟*
> *مش إيمان بالمسيحية .. انا مادرستهاش أصلا ولا اعرف عنها كتير *
> *بمنتهى البساطة أنا طهقت من المجتمع إللى حواليا*


 

*إذاً أنت تهرب من حالة سيئة الى حالة أسوأ *
*إهدء وإرجع الى الله وأطلب إرشاده لتستقيم الحياة أمامك *



> عاشرت ناس مسيحين .. مجتمعهم مختلف .. تماما .. تماما


 

*جيد أن تعرف أن المُجتمع المسيحي مُجتمع مختلف تمامًا *
*فالأحرى بك أن تتمثل بهم وتبحث عن سر إستقرار حياتهم ( الله يسكن فيهم )*
*فالله يعطيهم السلام و الأمان و عزة النفس و عفة النظر *



> *انا باحب واحدة مسيحية من 7 سنين .. *
> *وجربت كل حاجة .. واتجوزت وطلقت وخلفت ... *
> *ماحدش ينفعنى غيرها ومقتنع بيها تماما من هنا لحد السما ..*
> *عايز اتجوزها واعيش فى وسط أهلها حتى لو وصل الأمر لتغيير الديانة*


 

*7 سنين وها قد جعلك الله تستقر في هذا المنتدي لتعرف كيف لا ُتغضب الله *

*لقد تزوجت ولم يشبع قلبك ... وأنجبت فلم يُشبع هذا جوعك*
*وأطلقت العنان لعينيك ولم تجد إلا محبوبة السبع سنوات *

*أقول لك بصدق وإن تزوجت هذه الفتاة ... لن ُتشبع فراغك الداخلي ولن ُتروي عطش قلبك الخاوي *

*عزيزي أنا لو أبوها لن أرضى بزوج لبنتي ُتحركة شهواته ورغباتة الجسدية النفعية *

*فالزواج في نظري عطاء بلا حدود من كل طرف للآخر يُكلله الله بالحب الحقيقي *

*طلبت أن أكون صريحاً معك ... فتقبل كلماتي لبنيان حياتك ونوال رضا الله عليك *

*هل تعرف معني عدم رضا الله عن إنسان أعطى الله القفا لا الوجه ... مرعب مرعب مرعب *

*إن زواجك من هذة الفتاة ... هو قفزة في الظلام ... وأنت قلت أنا لا أحب المشاكل *


تابع الإجابة على أسئلتك


----------



## fredyyy (7 أبريل 2009)

madera77 قال:


> *انا مش عارف أى حاجة عن الموضوع .. *
> *عايز حد بهدوء كده حد يشرحلى أبعاد الموقف إيه*
> *لو غيرت الديانة .. إزاى .. فين .. إمتى*


 

*ولأنك كما قلت مش عارف أي حاجة فسَّرنا لك أبعاد الموقف *

*لن يقول لك أحد ( فين ) تعمل خطيتك *

*زواجك رغم أنك متزوج هو في حد ذاته .... زنا *

*وإذ تنكرت لأولادك فمن يأتمنك على إبنته فقد تتنكر لها يومًا *




> *وبالنسبة للإيمان بالمسيحية ......**انا ما بحبش حد يستخف بعقلى*


 

*الايمان المسيحي لا ... ولن يستخف بانسان *

*كيف ُتريد أن تتزوج مسيحية ... وأنت تستخف بما تؤمن به *

*المسيحية تستطيع أن تغيِّر زوجتك وأولادك ويُغيِّرك أنت أيضًا لتصبحوا ... أبناء لله*



> * إنما لما تبقى حياتى منتظمة على الوضع الجديد هابتدى ادرس واحدة واحدة وافهم اللى المفروض أفهمه كله .. *
> *لأنى اختارت ده منهج حياتى فلازم أفهمه وأعيشه*


 

*أرى فيك شخصًا ُيريد أن ينجح في كلية لم يدخلها *

*أدخل الكلية ... تنجح ...... آمن بالمسيح تستقر حياتك وتستقيم أمام الله *

*لا تطلب إستقراراً لحياتك بدون المسيح فأنت ُتريد أن تأكل خيرة وتعبد غيره *




> *متهيألى ده كده اختيار بالعقل .. وعدل*
> *يعنى انا واخد موضوع تغيير الديانة كوسيلة لبداية حياة جديدة*


 

*العقل والعدل *
*لا يُحللان أن تأخذ شابة مسيحية مُكرمة قد أعدها الله لمؤمن مسيحي ُمكرم غيرك *

*إنك تُريد أن تمتلك ما لا يحق لك أن تمتلك *
*إن ما تصبو إليه هو إغتصاب لحق من حقوق الله ... فإنه هو الذي ُيجمع كل زوجين *


*في النهاية *
*المسيحية ليست وسيله *
*لتحقيق أهداف الانسان الشخصية *

*بل هي حياة *
*نقية ... ُمقدسة ... طاهرة ... حب حقيقي من القلب للآخر *​


----------



## ponponayah (7 أبريل 2009)

ممكن اسالك سؤال
عندك استعداد تكون ماشى وعارف انك فى اى لحظة ممكن تموت
علشان المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## madera77 (7 أبريل 2009)

أشكركم جدا جميعا على الرد
مع احترامى لآراء وأصحاب كل الردود .. 
الأخت انوش الوحيدة أللى اقنعنى كلامها لأنها فهمت اللى قلته واللى ماقلتوش
الأخت زيزا اللى اقترحت اسلامها بدل تنصرى .. لو كان ينفع كنت اتجوزتها من 4 سنين .. إنا أقدر استحمل البهدلة وهى لأ
والأخت اللى كلمتنى من الإدارة وماعرفتش ارد عليها الرسالة الخاصة:
أيوة ويعمل أكتر من كده بكتير .. قوة الإحساس بالشئ الواحد بتختلف من إنسان لإنسان .. يمكن اكون انا فائق للعادى شوية .. إنما عندى استعداد اعمل اكتر من كده 1000 مرة كمان ونفسى راضية


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

يقولون دائماً:"احذر من أن تقطع وعداً و أنت سعيد، و ان تتخذ قراراً و أنت غاضب...لأنك ستندم في هذين الحالتين!"


----------



## Strident (8 أبريل 2009)

و على فكرة لو أسلمت، الباب هايتفتحلكوا على مصراعيه...فالشيطان لا يريد سوى ذلك...أن يفوز بكما معاً!


----------



## fredyyy (8 أبريل 2009)

madera77 قال:


> إنما عندى استعداد اعمل اكتر من كده 1000 مرة كمان ونفسى راضية


 


*ماذا فهمت من المشاركة 18 , 19*


----------



## muslima4ever (10 أبريل 2009)

*...................*

*حرر بواسة .... fredyyy*

والحمد لله على نعمة .......​


----------



## anosh (14 أبريل 2009)

*madera77​* *ماذا حدث هل حدث شئ جديد ام مااااااااااااااااااااااذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## madera77 (23 أبريل 2009)

anosh قال:


> *madera77​* *ماذا حدث هل حدث شئ جديد ام مااااااااااااااااااااااذااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​



أعتذر عن التأخير وعدم الرد على الموضوع اللى ابتديته
اضطريت بس اسافر وماكنش عندى اتصال بالنت
يا جماعة انا قلت اللى عايز اعمله بصراحة
لو حد هنا يفهم ويريحنى ويقرب عليا المسافة ياريت يكلمنى على الماسينجر
مش عارف إن كان ينفع أكتب ايميلى ولا لأ .. عموما هو نفس اسمى على هوت ميل
بالنسبة للجديد .. انا بدل ما اقرا عن المسيحية قريت عن التنصير لان هو ده اللى بادور عليه إنما الغريب اللى انا عارف إنكو حاسين بيه إن الناس بتهرب من الموضوع ده والجاماعات دى بتحاول التسلل إليهم فى حين إن انا باسعى ايه .. انا فاهم إنه موضوع مربك ومثير للشك .. بس ده اللى حاصل .. اللى عنده استعدادا للمخاطرة معايا للتأكد من اللى باقوله انا هاكلمه
الموقع ده تابع لانهى كنيسة بالظبط .. انجيلية ولا ارثوذكسية
انا عايز أكلم اى حد تابع للكنيسة البروتستانتية
آسف على وقاحة الكلام .. بس انا اصلى فعلا زهقت


----------



## Strident (23 أبريل 2009)

madera77 قال:


> أعتذر عن التأخير وعدم الرد على الموضوع اللى ابتديته
> اضطريت بس اسافر وماكنش عندى اتصال بالنت
> يا جماعة انا قلت اللى عايز اعمله بصراحة
> لو حد هنا يفهم ويريحنى ويقرب عليا المسافة ياريت يكلمنى على الماسينجر
> ...



و هاتفضل زهقان لأن ببساطة انت فاهم الموضوع غلط خالص، و مصدق المسلمين اللي بيقولوا جماعات تنصير و ضغوط و خلافه!!
و طبعاً يبان من كلامهم انهم عارفين ان الجماعات الإسلامية بتحشر الناس في الإسلام عن طريق الخطف و الاغتصاب أو الترغيب أو ...

لكن لا يا حبيبي....ماعندناش حاجة من الكلام ده، و محدش بيتسلل و لا بيعمل حاجة كده...و محدش في العالم كله بيستعمل الأساليب دي إلا المسلمين...

و عشان كده عمرك ماهاتلاقي اللي انت بتدور عليه...و لو مش مصدق روح دور بنفسك و مش هاتلاقي!!

و نصيحة: دخولك المسيحية عشان بنت أشنع كتير من عدم إيمانك، و خطيتك أعظم...
اللي أنا مش فاهمه...لما هي متمسكة بدينها أوي، إزاي فيه علاقة معاك؟!


----------

